# Raw and stamina



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I feed my dog a raw diet, mostly quartered whole chickens (drumsticks, wings, ribs, backs, necks, usually not the breast meat) with the giblets, also some pork neck bones, beef neck bones, beef liver and organ meat, pigs feet, whole fish, and whole raw eggs with the shell and salmon oil. I used to feed supplements with alfalfa and potatoes but I was skeptical of the benefits and concerned about potential problems so I cut it out about 6 months ago.

I exercise the dog twice a day, about 2 miles in the morning and 3 miles in the evening. He usually gets to run off leash and gets vigorous on the scent of a rabbit trail or if he sees one. He won’t chase a ball or Frisbee so I need the thrill of a hunt to get him going or sometimes I ride the bike and he likes to run. He has a lot of power and I know he can run for many miles, I’ve seen it when he’s on game but the result of even a half mile run is he acts all wore out, heavy breathing, panting and flopping over. The other day I took him to the park and we did 15 minutes of obedience, heeling, sits and downs and he was breathing heavy and panting by the end of it. It was maybe 60 degrees out.

He acts like a fat man. He’s 27 inches at the withers and 80 pounds. I feed two pounds of meat a day and I was thinking of trying to drop 5 pounds by feeding less and having him run another 2 miles a day. I’m also wondering if I should add more fat or any carbs in his diet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So essentially the issue is that he's a tad overweight?

I'd add some produce, but I see that as lacking in what you listed whether the dog is overweight or not.

So I'd add the produce and cut the food as a whole by 10% or so. 



I'm with you on not giving potatoes.


----------

